# Speckled Trout Report 3-19-11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

The kids had birthday parties today starting at 10:30, so we figured we could slip in two hours of trout fishing on the high tide. With big tides and a FULL moon, we had our doubts, but after seeing Inshore31525's (Jeff) report from yesterday we were a little more optimistic. We tried to get a topwater bite, but it never happened, and switched back to the lip divers. Michelle caught one on about her third cast, and we figured it was gonna be a good bite. We worked fairly hard for the next hour and a half and scratched out 5 more. Ended up with 3 chunky keepers, and 3 shorts. Gonna have to retire the "fighter" (fav lip diver)--the rocks, docks and trout have knocked the paint off of it! Will trade for new trolling motor, if interested shoot me a PM


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Yo-zuri Tobimaru?


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Austin said:


> Yo-zuri Tobimaru?


 slightly smaller profile than the tobimaru. bite-a-bait fighter.


----------

